# my thoroughbred pic of her when she was hit by a car last may



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

thats my baby girl i love her with all my heart and i will do anything for her


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

wow can we get updated pictures of how she is now? I'm glad that she is better.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

oh my gosh! That is horrible! How does she look now?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

did she loose her eye? Is that blood pouring out of her hip?! 

I had a car swerve out if its lane and start coming right at me and my mare. There was no one even in their lane, we were just riding around in my development. Some people are just dumb. Were you wearing bright colors? Reflective equipment for you and the horse always helps. Esp since you mare is dark.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness... How is she now? That's horrible! Poor, poor baby girl. I can't imagine how you must have felt! We'd love to see some pics of how she is doing today!

Anyone else thinking of the Horse Whisperer right now? I still cry every time I see the opening scenes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, how horrible. I am so glad that she healed up well. :,,,(


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

oh wow..  that is terrible! i am glad she is better now! and an echo of what everyone else asked about, I'd love to see how she healed.

~AL615


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i cant believe someone would do that, you just have to wonder about people sometimes, if they even have a brain. Luvmyperch, i was thinking about the horse whisperer to. Glad she is all ok now. I would love to see some up dated pics.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow! as others have said i would love to see some after pictures (it will make me feel better to see her all healed ) 

what happened with the car? did the person even realize what they had done?

i am so glad that your girl has made a full recovery!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I would probably have shot the person in the car. I have overheard some truck drivers say how fun it is to h
honk the horn when someone is riding near the road, I hope this car was at least just an idiot. It would really make me mad if they were the kind of person that would have thought it was funny to see the horse spook.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> Oh my goodness... How is she now? That's horrible! Poor, poor baby girl. I can't imagine how you must have felt! We'd love to see some pics of how she is doing today!
> 
> Anyone else thinking of the Horse Whisperer right now? I still cry every time I see the opening scenes.


I cry every time! :-(

That's horrible. Some people are real idiots when it comes to cars and horses though...a while back my friend and I were riding through her neighborhood to get to a trail...wide streets, very quiet usually. But then these younger men in a pickup somehow thought it would be funny if they sped up and revved the engine really loudly as they were going past. I almost got tossed over someone's fence. Fortunately nothing worse happened then the horses wheeling quickly even farther into the shoulder and snorting a bit. 

I'm glad she healed up...how is her eye?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

How awful! Do you have updated pictures? I always get a bit nervous road riding. I thought of the Horse Whisperer movie too.


----------



## shadow250 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am glad she pulled through and that you are getting to ride again. I don't like riding on the rodes because there are so many idiots out there. 
I would also Like to see some after pictures.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, that's awful. I had a near catastrophe with my then-4 yo a few years ago. A cargo van sped by at 65mph in 35mph zone and my horse freaked out and missed getting sideswiped by a matter of milimeters because the person didn't even bother going around. I now feel incredibly lucky that nothing happened, cause those are some gnarly injuries. I'm so glad your horse is okay!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby! 
We want to see current pictures! Good for you for getting her through it. 
I'm always so nervous about riding on the road. My horse has never spooked at a car or anything, but there's always that one time that I'm worried about. No one seems to understand horsexcar etiquette.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

*up dated photos*

here are the updated photos thanks for all the replies they were nice


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah she is cute!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

aww! she looks brand new!

~AL615


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a scarey ordeal! Glad things turned out okay!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she looks amazing!!!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! She looks wonderful.  I'm glad she healed so well.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh my god, you took pictures wen there was blood pouring out of her, at least you were still standing i would have fainted, poor thing, and stupid driver for not stopping


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

ya she was lucky she had angels on her side that day and i dont know what i would do if i would have last her. when i got the phone call my horse was in a car wreck i stopped breathing and when i arived at the seen and seen how she looked i was crushed and when i pulled up there and got out of my car she through her head up and whinnied and grunted at me i felt so helpless for
her


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_WOW! Glad she healed up well. I can only imagine the horror you felt as it happened though. Hopefully the Cobolt driver has learned thier lesson, too._

_She sure is a pretty girl._


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm glad that she's better now. She is a beautiful horse. I used to board at a place where people would take their motorcycles, and floor it right past the ranch, then up the hill, then turn around at the top, and come back down again on purpose, just to see if they could spook the horses. I much prefer going on trails that aren't near roads. I'm glad that it wasn't worse, and that she didn't break a leg or her pelvis or anything. Give her a big hug for me.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh man that is amazing how well she healed  I am very happy for you and very glad her legs didn't get broken or anything.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

gogeous horse you have there!!!

Did you ever catch the dirver?? if so what did they have to say for themselves?? how did she get hit did she get out??


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow...that's really insane. I'm so sorry that you and your girl had to go through this =(
she's quite a cutie! I'm completely amazed that her eye made it through that. I swear that in the accident pictures it looks like it's gone. I'm glad it isn't!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! That was just terrible! Yikes!
Glad to see she's recovered so well!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That's terrible, I'm so glad she healed up great.

Just curious, what happened with the driver? Because, at least here, you are responsible for all damage done if it's your animal; horse, cow, dog, it doesn't matter. I had a friend with a horse about 7 years ago, her horse got out and got hit by a car. Her horse didn't make it, and the worst part was that she had to pay for the damage done to the vehicle.


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360 (Nov 17, 2009)

omg that is so scary! 
who gave that person a drivers license. 
thats good to hear she is better!


----------



## Hobbitses (Oct 11, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl! SO sorry she went through this but SO glad she pulled through ok!

I will never ever ever understand these idiots who think it's "funny" to spook a horse riding down the road. That is bad enough on its own, but for crying out loud don't they realize there's a PERSON on that horse??! 

Stupid, stupid, stupid....


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats awful. I'm glad she's better. Our outdoor arena is right next to the road and when we're riding we get honked at, sped past, etc. Our horses are completely desensitized to cars, though, but it still makes me mad. -.-


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

And these are the sorta things that make me glad i live in a small town area with lots of horses and 99% of people slow down move over or do something to avoid us an not spook the horses...

My horse is so desenstitized to cars and road things that he will trot past the road grater (big scary yellow monster) and not even give it a glance...

My riding partners TWH gelding is just now being road broke though so im always scared hes gonna jump out in front of a car or something when we ride together...though he is getting better...

Once again...thank goodness for small town areas an polite people...


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG I am shaking that is so horrible I am glad she is healing.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what an amazing story, she's a fighter!

Is she timid of cars now?


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

im so sorry that happened! what happened to the driver?


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

That is horrible! iam so glad she survived and is doing better!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Im so happy that everything turned out good!!
We had something like that go on at my barn a while ago..
I hope she has a great like with you!!


----------

